# Farm simulator 2019 problem



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

My son is into Farm simulator and purchased 2019 it won’t work. The game won’t launch says 3D shader error model 3.0 problem. We have tried to contact tech support they haven’t responded in over a week anyone have any ideas.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

When i was growing up my farm simulator worked well. I mastered hoeing around watermelon vines, picking peaches, picking watermelons, tomatoes, peas etc.... But it would glitch out becuase i would get an itching sensation when picking okra.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://forum.giants-software.com/viewtopic.php?t=135147

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks Vol we have been babying our pc along for a while time to upgrade.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

StxPecans said:


> When i was growing up my farm simulator worked well. I mastered hoeing around watermelon vines, picking peaches, picking watermelons, tomatoes, peas etc.... But it would glitch out becuase i would get an itching sensation when picking okra.


 My son is great Farm help but you have to let them have some fun some of the times. I grew up with an Atari I didn't turn out to bad . He even buys tools with his farm income and lets me use them Dewalt makes some handy stuff to use around the place.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Sounds like it's time to ditch the PC and move to console gaming!

I'm still stuck on Farm Simulator 2015 and my teenage foster kid likes to play it. It makes it more fun for him when he's looking at my real hay equipment.


----------

